
Show HN: The Disconnect – a web magazine that forces you offline - chrisbolin
https://thedisconnect.co/one/
======
chrisbolin
déjà vu? last summer someone (not me!) posted my very simple demo of this
concept (i called it "offline only"). based on the feedback i got here and
other places, i decided to build a full magazine, with the help of a lot of
other people.

this isn't another rant about internet addiction. it's an experiment with the
current state of the internet and our society. over a dozen writers, poets,
and artists contributed to this issue. we hope you like it, or at least find
it mildly entertaining.

(on the tech side, it also uses a lot of newer web features, so it will not be
kind to older browsers. sorry! there's only so much time in a life)

------
chrisbolin
and if you're interested in the actual mechanics of detecting online / offline
connection, look into navigator.onLine and "online" and "offline" events.
[https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/API/NavigatorOn...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/API/NavigatorOnLine/Online_and_offline_events)

(We also use polling as a backup for browsers that don't support the above
features)

